# Dallas vs Clippers



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (25-12) vs Los Angeles Clippers (18-19, pending game against SAS)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This should be a hard fought game. This clippers team is solid and they will play very hard. We didn't have a good time playing the Clippers last year in LA either. That said. Dirk and Terry should have monster nights. I do not think there is a single player that can guard those two for the clippers

Dallas 102
LA Clippers 95

If Dallas gets on a run like they did last night... Dallas 112 LA 93


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Dallas- 110
LAC-85

Dirk is going to have a tough time with Elton but watch out for JT to have a big night against Brunson.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Clippers dont get blown out like that. That one thing that is alot better about this years tema they stay close.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I say

Dirk 55
Clippers 50

Nah nah. For real the clippers are doing better. I think it will be around 

Dallas- 102
Clippers- 96


----------



## DMFFL4131 (Jan 19, 2005)

Dur, the final score will be 127 to 82. 

Dirk will get 48 points, 23 rebounds, and 16 assists as the Mavs dominate the Clips.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DMFFL4131</b>!
> Dur, the final score will be 127 to 82.
> 
> Dirk will get 48 points, 23 rebounds, and 16 assists as the Mavs dominate the Clips.


Your such a homer dude, no freakin way Dirk gets that




















I see about 45 points, 19 rebounds, 12 assists


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think it'll be a lot closer to the Wizards game no doubt, I'd like to see how good the Clippers actually are this year. It's not going to be an up-down type of game this time, though. I like us 94 to 85 or so...


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 109
LAC 97


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DMFFL4131</b>!
> Dur, the final score will be 127 to 82.
> 
> Dirk will get 48 points, 23 rebounds, and 16 assists as the Mavs dominate the Clips.



[email protected] guy biting my name.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Eddie Sefko Preview*

Key matchup

Elton Brand vs. Dirk Nowitzki: Neither gets included with Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett in discussions about best power forwards in the game but both deserve a spot alongside the top two. Brand has been wonderful all season as an anchor for the Clippers, who still have legitimate hopes of making the playoffs. Nowitzki has been un- stoppable in the last six games and will try to draw Brand away from the basket.

Inside the Clippers

Hot and cold: Corey Maggette hit a game-winning fadeaway in double-overtime last week against Miami. However, his recent play has been erratic. He is averaging 20.6 points in his last five games but is shooting only 36 percent.

Briefly: Maggette averaged 25.5 points against the Mavericks last season. ... This is the Clippers' only visit to Dallas. ... The Clippers have played an NBA-high seven overtime games. ... Injuries have hit Los Angeles hard, with starters Marko Jaric and Chris Wilcox out, along with rookie point guard Shaun Livingston.

Inside the Mavericks

Strong point: Jason Terry has averaged 16.2 points and 6.6 assists in the last 10 games. The Mavericks are 9-3 since he became a starter. The best aspect of Terry's recent surge has been his 3-to-1 assists-to-turnovers ratio.

Briefly: However the Mavericks stand going into the fourth quarter, don't expect it to change. They are 21-0 when leading after three periods and 1-11 when trailing going into the fourth. They are 2-1 when tied after three. ... Dirk Nowitzki has averaged 30.4 points in the last five games.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

107-98 is what it will be, trust me.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

- Clippers have been hot, they only JUST lose to the Spurs. They contained Tim Duncan to 12 points on 31% shooting.

- Chris Kaman is coming off a big night, Damp needs to guard him 

- Speaking of Damp, he's questionable with a sore right knee

- Josh Howard needs to put the clamps on Maggette, who's been on a slump lately

- Finley needs to not let Bobby Simmons go off for a big night, as he has been lately.

- Dirk needs to mark Brand well, if he does guard him it'll be one of his toughest assignments yet. Brand is one of the best post players in the league, Dirk'll need to box out aswell, and grab those rebounds which Brand is so great at getting (offensive rebounds)

- Terry needs to ABUSE Brunson, who is a horrible defender


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> - Clippers have been hot, they only JUST lose to the Spurs. They contained Tim Duncan to 12 points on 31% shooting.
> 
> - Chris Kaman is coming off a big night, Damp needs to guard him
> ...


mavs destroyed the clips in the fourth


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs defend Clippers to 9 points in the 4th quarter, a franchise best for us Mavs


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow. What great defense in the 4th quarter. Hell , the entire second half. Allowed only nine points in that quarter. Devin Harris played great tonight.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Great game boys. Superb defensive effort in the second half. Next up we are in my place to play the Bobcats.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

clips had 29 second half points


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I surely didn't expect for them to do that tonight. The Clippers had been solid all year long. It was close until the final 15 minutes of the game where they closed out the 3rd quarter strong and continued it into the 4th. The great thing about that 4th quarter was that the Clippers scored there final four points in garbage time.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> clips had 29 second half points


on 24% shooting


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs send Nellie a get-well victory over Clippers

Nowitzki, bench deliver 99-77 win after big finish


10:24 PM CST on Thursday, January 20, 2005


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



Don Nelson's shoulder may have been the source of pain Thursday night, but at least his team's showing against the Los Angeles Clippers should have had some therapeutic value. 

It took awhile, but the Mavericks uncorked a huge finishing kick and rolled to a 99-77 victory over the Clippers at American Airlines Center. 

Dirk Nowitzki had 28 points, but solid production from Jason Terry (15 points), Josh Howard (13) and strong play from a four-man bench crew overwhelmed the Clippers, who lost a one-point thriller Wednesday night in San Antonio. 

There were a few differences with Avery Johnson coaching instead of Nelson, who had rotator-cuff surgery Thursday. 

Foremost, Devin Harris got a longer run on the court as the backup point guard and helped key the getaway late in the third quarter and early in the fourth. 

The Mavericks outscored the Clippers 14-4 in a four-minute span bridging the third and fourth quarters. 

Harris came in at the start of the fourth quarter and had a steal and tomahawk dunk during the surge, then tossed in a 3-pointer with 6:34 to go to open up an 85-71 advantage. 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Errr


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Now that's how to play basketball. I don't know why but I prefer when this team plays solid defense more than when they have one of those lights out shooting nights but alow the other team to score alot too.

The first half against the Wizards and the second half against the Clips were some of the best defense I have ever seen the Mavericks play.

29% in the second half tonight is dynamite. And it was not because the Clips went cold. We were defending really well.

The Mavericks have put together some great halfs of basketball this year. 6 70+ scoring halfs and some fantastic defensive halfs. We have not put it all together for an entire game but that is nearly impossible in the NBA. I just would like to see them play one of those incredible halfs than at least hold serve in the other half. Even if they don't outscore the other team at least don't let them outscore you.

On to the Bobcats. I hope we don't take them lightly.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

LOL at this pic..

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/photos?photoId=669631&gameId=250120006


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dallas 99, L.A. Clippers 77 
Mavericks Surge in Second Half 
Box Score | Mavericks Home | Clippers Home 


DALLAS, Jan. 20 (Ticker) -- Jason Terry gave the Dallas Mavericks the burst of energy they needed to pull away from the reeling Los Angeles Clippers. 

Terry scored 11 of his 15 points in the second half as the Mavericks rallied from an six-point halftime deficit to post a 99-77 victory over the Clippers, who have lost four games in a row. 

"We had to get some energy," Terry said. "We didn't have any energy in the first half. Coming out at halftime, I knew we had to pick it up. We had play Mavericks basketball and that's getting up, running and shooting." 

Prior to the game, Dallas coach Don Nelson underwent successful shoulder surgery that will keep him away from the team for at least two weeks. Assistant Avery Johnson, whom Nelson tabbed as his eventual replacement, will call the shots until Nelson returns. 

Known for his defensive abilities as a player, Johnson likely had a lot to say in the locker room after the Clippers shot 45 percent (19-of-42) and grabbed 12 offensive rebounds in the first half to take a 48-40 lead. 

"We had to pay attention to their offensive rebounds," Terry said. "Their second shots were killing us. Avery readjusted us at halftime. He got us focused and we didn't give up many second shots after that." 

"The defense we played in the second half is the type of defense I know this team can play," Johnson said. "We played really good defense in the second half." 

Los Angeles went cold in the second half, shooting just 24 percent, and Dallas took control with a 14-4 run late in the third quarter. 

"We had a combination of things go against us," Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy said. "What happens is a team like that blows up on you. We came out and missed some easy shots, made a couple of turnovers, missed a couple of assignments and they blow (the lead) up to 15 in a heartbeat." 

Terry started the spurt with a layup to cut the deficit to 62-61 with 3:47 left in the period. Michael Finley and Corey Maggette traded buckets until Terry's 3-pointer put the Mavericks ahead, 66-64. 

"Once we got the ball in the open court, a lot of good things happened for us," Dallas guard Jerry Stackhouse said. "When we get the ball off of that backboard and get that thrust, we're really difficult to deal with. That's the way we want to play, and we got that in the second half." 

After Elton Brand made a pair of free throws, Terry gave Dallas the lead for good with a short jumper. Dirk Nowitzki hit a 3-pointer and Stackhouse capped the burst with a dunk to open a 73-66 advantage with 39 seconds remaining. 

"It turned around quickly," Brand said. "We were down two, I missed an easy shot, they came down and hit a three and it's five points. They jump on you fast." 

Despite playing their fifth game in seven days, the Clippers did not make any excuses for their poor second-half performance. 

"You have to give Dallas a lot of credit," Brand said. "They haven't lost only 12 games for nothing. They are a good team. We may have run out of gas a little bit, but you have to give a team like that the credit." 

Brand collected 24 points and 14 rebounds and Bobby Simmons added 16 and 12 for the Clippers, who made just two baskets and scored nine points in the fourth quarter - the lowest output in a quarter by any Mavericks opponent this season. 

"It was defense," Simmons said. "If they don't defend, then we don't make turnovers. I think we tried to make plays a little too fast. (In the first half), we let it happen as far as letting guys get into good position (to score)." 

Nowitzki scored 28 points and Josh Howard added 13 on 6-of-6 shooting for Dallas, which completed a perfect three-game homestand.


----------

